

Is Video Game Journalism Corrupt? - rpm4321
http://canadalandshow.com/podcast/video-game-journalism-corrupt

======
forgottenpass
Well, of course it is. There is very little journalism to be done in the
space. It's mostly reviews or other coverage of entertainment products. What
else is there to cover? Games writers generally don't care about the financial
aspects, and neither do their readers. Studio drama and publishers pulling
gross moves? Coverage of both is constrained by the fact writers have friends
at the studios and publishers. Even though they're willing to call a shit game
shit, they'll have their opinions on the games industry informed by those
inside it.

The writing about games industry has set a low bar for themselves, most in it
don't even consider themselves journalists. As long as you follow an outlet
that peels back the curtain on how they operate and also doesn't pretend to be
anything more than light entertainment, you might be able to extract some
information to inform your purchases.

------
philosophus
TLDR: A little, but if you read between the lines you can still figure out
which games are worth playing.

